# Friday night at the River track.........



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

For those of you that aren't going to San Antonio, come on down to the new layout at the Rivvveerrr track on friday night. Starts at 9pm...Get there early to practice, or your just plain chicken, Just Kidding......


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

sounds fun, i'll try and be there!


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep, same here. The wife said yes. So I'll try.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

The San Antonio race is not this weekend..


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

Looking forward to another Friday Night At The River!!!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm driving in. I'm ready for the river. Who's with me???
"WHO WANTS A PIECE OF JANKE"?
Skillet,Monkey,Pina,Mosely,Jordan,Grayson,Ruben,Garret boys, just to name of few...

Anyone, Anyone...


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

i'm planning on being there. need all the practice, i can get


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

JANKEII said:


> I'm driving in. I'm ready for the river. Who's with me???
> "WHO WANTS A PIECE OF JANKE"?
> Skillet,Monkey,Pina,Mosely,Jordan,Grayson,Ruben,Garret boys, just to name of few...
> 
> Anyone, Anyone...


LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

JANKEII said:


> I'm driving in. I'm ready for the river. Who's with me???
> "WHO WANTS A PIECE OF JANKE"?
> Skillet,Monkey,Pina,Mosely,Jordan,Grayson,Ruben,Garret boys, just to name of few...
> 
> Anyone, Anyone...


Win a few races and Chuck's gettn a bit cocky...sandbagger...if I can get out Friday its on Chuck, your going down.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow!!!, so sensitive...


killerkustoms said:


> Win a few races and Chuck's gettn a bit cocky...sandbagger...if I can get out Friday its on Chuck, your going down.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Is it $15 or 20 to run? Have to check in and see if i can make it. Haven't been in a long time.


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

pretty sure its just $15.00 and they pay back allitle aswell.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Allright....*

We should have a great turnout for new new layout and should be good practice for the upcoming HARC race.

It's 15 dollars and no payouts....


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Just trying to get the guys that haven't raced there in a while to come out. Thats why I didn't put the guys name who do go out there. So come on and race...
Skillet,Monkey..... Where are you guys????


JANKEII said:


> I'm driving in. I'm ready for the river. Who's with me???
> "WHO WANTS A PIECE OF JANKE"?
> Skillet,Monkey,Pina,Mosely,Jordan,Grayson,Ruben,Garret boys, just to name of few...
> 
> Anyone, Anyone...


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

I still have Janke's money from HARC. We'll just split that for the payout at River!! Thanks Janke!!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Bring my MONEY to the river... Please


Verti goat said:


> I still have Janke's money from HARC. We'll just split that for the payout at River!! Thanks Janke!!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Work has been tough this week. Still haven't fixed my car from last week. 30% chance I will race, 70% chance I will even get off work to come out.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

darrenwilliams said:


> Work has been tough this week. Still haven't fixed my car from last week. 30% chance I will race, 70% chance I will even get off work to come out.


LOL...well I guess that really means you won't race but you'll be down there.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

You coming ruben? Skillet disappeared...


killerkustoms said:


> LOL...well I guess that really means you won't race but you'll be down there.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

JANKEII said:


> You coming ruben? Skillet disappeared...


 Skillett is here to ruin your winning streak M.R. Chuck,River Track and San Antonio.Move over or get ran over

I had you covered @ Harc and made a mistake I don't plan on making again..............


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

You sound like a broken record... 
Remember the key is to finish. I guess your new name is Cole Trickle..


skillett said:


> Skillett is here to ruin your winning streak M.R. Chuck,River Track and San Antonio.Move over or get ran over
> 
> I had you covered @ Harc and made a mistake I don't plan on making again..............


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

You sure right ,but Trickle came back and wooped that ARSE.......:rotfl:


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Remember he did it with a pit boss. Who's yours??? Haha!!!
I'll be at the river about 3 breaking in a new motor.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Pit boss ,Hell I have a hard time finding a fuel man..........see ya around 6 bud........bring your fishing gear.........


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Sweet see you there.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Weather is loooookin good


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice that track is fun. Hope to make it.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

I will be there with my new red head screaming.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

yes they do scream


jep527 said:


> I will be there with my new red head screaming.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I plan on being there just depends on when I'm done with work....whats the skeeter condition like, do I need to wear a painters suit or will OFF work?


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Get er done...*

So silly.....


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Need to get to the track early but stuck at work need an excuse....MERDITH your post just gave me an idea.

Gonna have someone call me and say my dogs have gotten out and no one is home...that should get me out:doowapsta


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Merdith said:


> So silly.....


looks like chuck chaseing skillett...........:tongue:


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

*SKILLET!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

thats so cute.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Rob got about 12 tanks so far.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Hogster said:


> *SKILLET!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 You coming out Rob,time too gang up on Janke............:work:


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah rob jerry and derick will be there. Them alpha. Come over to the dark side skillet.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

skillett said:


> You coming out Rob,time too gang up on Janke............:work:


Yea me and the wife should be there. Don't know about gangin up on anyone though I'm gonna take it easy and just drive around and stay out the way, so that should put me somewhere in the back with Jerry!!
And i still haven't figured out the tuning yet and my electric needs new shocks and shock fluid.

Keep going jerry, you'll have more fuel thru that thing than I have in mine at that rate. I was racing the HARC with only 8 tanks!!


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Hogster said:


> Yea me and the wife should be there. Don't know about gangin up on anyone though I'm gonna take it easy and just drive around and stay out the way, so that should put me somewhere in the back with Jerry!!
> And i still haven't figured out the tuning yet and my electric needs new shocks and shock fluid.
> 
> Keep going jerry, you'll have more fuel thru that thing than I have in mine at that rate. I was racing the HARC with only 8 tanks!!


 That don't sound like the same guy I know that cracks off 24,s @ Vertigo.lol
See yall there.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

oh YEAH, See yall down by the river!!! Mugen's ready for the ENTIRE A-Main this time!!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Great time at the river last night, skeeters weren't that bad except for the crow sized moths occassionally landing on you. The half-time show was great still have the smell of burning hair in my noise (had to be there to understand).....

BTW any news on Derrick, how's he doing, he took a bad spill turn marshalling.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Derick said "not bad" and "its sore but no swelling or bruising".. 

Yep had a good time last night, my wife did to. I finally made a full race with only one flame out and the Alpha ran pretty good. Still need to get the tune right. i noticed last night that my mileage has gotten a lot better. 

Yea burning hair, thats why i don't setup over there. Dont want my stuff to get burned up. lol


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Fun times*

Nice turnout last night. Great competition too. Can't wait for the HARC race.......I hope you feel better Derek. I enjoyed the burning man dance too. Hilarious.....What a great bunch of people to hang out with on friday nights, Nice group.....


----------

